# First con: Suit or no suit?



## Monster. (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about going to Califur without a suit (since I don't have time to make one and I have no money to commission one) just to get a feel of how a con runs.

Is this a good idea? Or should I just wait until I can afford/make a suit and go to the one next year to have plenty of time to get said suit? I definitely want to get into suiting but I'd like to work my way up.

Advice? Tips? Shut the fuck up now, Gaz?


----------



## Riavis (Feb 18, 2011)

<--- Jelly.

I heard its fairly common to just go in an earhat or earhat/tail combo. And I don't see anything wrong with going with nothing but yourself. If there is I'm going to have a bad first con when I get back >_>

Hope you have fun!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 19, 2011)

I say go suitless. It will give you unlimited mobility and you won't have any restrictions like you would in a suit.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 19, 2011)

go without. Cons are hella fun. I've gone in and out. Even if you went in suit you wouldn't be in suit the entire time. go to the con, have fun, check out some fursuiting build panels.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 19, 2011)

A lot of people, most in fact never have a suit and they still go to cons.
You should be fine.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 19, 2011)

I went to my first con last year and didn't even have a tail, but I still had loads of fun. From what I saw at that one, there is only a very small percentage of the people that attend that actually fursuit when they go. 

I'd say go without it and take your time getting your suit together. Besides, it'll free up your funding for the con - you'll need it.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the tips. When I eventually _do_ get a suit together, should I start off with a full suit or a partial? I'd thinking partial.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 19, 2011)

Partial is always cool, you can always add a body later.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't rush something shitty just in time for the con. It's not like you need one. You'll still have a ton of fun without it.


----------



## Icky (Feb 19, 2011)

Gaz, I don't care what you decide to do at the con, but I DEMAND to see a set of llama ears sometime.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Don't rush something shitty just in time for the con. It's not like you need one. You'll still have a ton of fun without it.


I may be new to fursuiting, but no way would I walk out into a con in a shitty suit. I've seen too many of those. I'd much rather spend years making a good one than risk making a fool of myself.



Icky said:


> Gaz, I don't care what you decide to do at the con, but I DEMAND to see a set of llama ears sometime.


Fine. >:[


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Cool, thanks for the tips. When I eventually _do_ get a suit together, should I start off with a full suit or a partial? I'd thinking partial.


 
Your call. I think partial suits are easier to manage and less hot, but still plenty awesome if you've come up with a good outfit combo for the suit.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 19, 2011)

Full or partial is just whatever preference. Personally I like my full suit more, it makes me feel more into it. There's nothing wrong with a partial. I'd say try to go for full, that way if you want to use a partial you can just use the parts and not the body.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 19, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I heard its fairly common to just go in an earhat or earhat/tail combo.



I don't have ears >:I


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Definitely not worth skipping a con or making a rushed suit just to suit at the con. I've only suited once and it was a lot of fun. But conventions are a lot of fun otherwise as well. If it's your first con, you may want to go suitless so you can check it out, get familiar with the general layout, that sort of thing. If you really want to dress up, tails and ears do not take too long or can be bought there. But it's not required.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Most people do not suit at cons. You'll fit in just fine.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 28, 2011)

Though it'd be pretty awesome running around a con with a fursuit, going as yourself it fine.  I'm sure you won't be the only one.
Though I must say, a llama fursuit would be so cute so you should save up or make your own.^^


----------



## Monster. (Feb 28, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Though I must say, a llama fursuit would be so cute so you should save up or make your own.^^


Since I have little money, I'm just gonna go without a suit for a few cons while saving up to commission a suit. I can't sew, nor use a sewing machine, and my crafting skills are purely awful. :I


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Since I have little money, I'm just gonna go without a suit for a few cons while saving up to commission a suit. I can't sew, nor use a sewing machine, and my crafting skills are purely awful. :I


 
Well good luck...I want to someday commission a fursuit too.


----------



## Mint (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm probably planning on going to my first con without a suit as well, just to get the feel for them.
I've been to anime cons, but never a furry con yet.

Good luck saving for your suit, Gaz!


----------



## Monster. (Feb 28, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Well good luck...I want to someday commission a fursuit too.


Thanks. I have a lot of saving to do, so...



Mint said:


> I'm probably planning on going to my first con without a suit as well, just to get the feel for them.
> I've been to anime cons, but never a furry con yet.
> 
> Good luck saving for your suit, Gaz!


I haven't even been to an animecon, but that's because I'm terrified of all the otakus and nut cases that cosplay badly. :|

But thank you <3


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 28, 2011)

I would go to a con dressed as a banana.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 28, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> I would go to a con dressed as a banana.


And then sing "I'M A BANAH-NAH, I'M A BANAH-NAH, I'M A BANAH-NAH, *LOOK AT ME MOVE*!"?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 28, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> I would go to a con dressed as a banana.



I have a RL friend that actually did that once. They made a special badge for him that said "Fruitsuiter" instead of "fursuiter."


----------



## Mint (Mar 1, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I have a RL friend that actually did that once. They made a special badge for him that said "Fruitsuiter" instead of "fursuiter."



That is priceless.


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 1, 2011)

What?! It is not the first time it happens?  I will have to think harder >:l

I really wanted to dance in the banana suit, but not the "I AM A BANAH-NAH" song, I wanted to do the "IT'S PEANUTBUTTERJELLY TIME" theme.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll bring the maracas.


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 1, 2011)

Then... I'll bring my sombrero and grow a mustache.


----------



## kayby (Mar 2, 2011)

I kinda want a fursuit.. but I kinda don't :/
It's sorta yeah, I want to show my fursona to others...
But also don't want to, because it's inside me, so why wear something on the outside?
...confusion confusion... TT_TT


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 2, 2011)

There's no need to have a fursuit to attend a furry convention. Most people at cons do not have a suit, or a costume at all. Even as a fursuiter, there's been several conventions I have gone to without it for different reasons.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 2, 2011)

Gaz if you ever get tackled by a giant beaver with a mohawk, it wasn't me.

<.<

>.>


----------



## Fay V (Mar 2, 2011)

kayby said:


> I kinda want a fursuit.. but I kinda don't :/
> It's sorta yeah, I want to show my fursona to others...
> But also don't want to, because it's inside me, so why wear something on the outside?
> ...confusion confusion... TT_TT


 If it's more about showing your fursona, then why not get a big badge or something. You might find that more helpful than fursuiting. If you don't really enjoy the performing and such then I'd say it's not worth it to just show your fursona off.


----------

